# Seeking: Writers/Commissioners Listing



## Xioneer (Jun 2, 2008)

Willing to consider taking commissions for stories? Looking to commission a story or two? This is the place. Remember, if a response via Private Messages here is not what you prefer, then leave an alternate contact of your preference. Just leave a post with all the details you feel are necessary up front; the more the better, most often.
NOTE: Suggestions about this thread are most welcome.

Commissionables: Let potential commssioners know what you are looking to write and what you might be willing to try. Giving a heads-up about what you feel your strong points and and weakness are could be very helpful, and definitely give an idea of what you want/expect to be paid.
NOTE: It is not legal to accept money for writing fanfictions based on copyrighted and commercially franchised series and worlds with out full permissions.

Listing:

Commissioners: Give details about a specific story you want written or just give some idea what you are looking for in general; most writers like freedom, but when it comes to producing a story on commission, they will probably like some direction. What you are willing to pay is between you and the writer you commission, but if you want to dangle some general rates of pay, that is your choice.
NOTE: It is not enthical and/or legal to commission direct fanfictions without permissions.

Listing:


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 5, 2008)

Commissionable ~ Xioneer/SkylerVane
General plots, plot arcs, series, characters, concepts provided, depending on the nature of your project.
Ad textuals for finished stories and WIProjects; specializing in length and draw based on Action/Adventure/Drama plots.
WILL Trade and Partner Up to full writers and general artists.
Fees vary from $10 up, depending on usage, entailments and trade agreements; materials entailed to the Centriiost Universe Project(CUP) are provided free.
Details of your commission to be advertised IN THIS THREAD. Payments via Paypal.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Commissioner ~ Xioneer/SkylerVane
Short-term, long-term commission, partnership basis; full usage entailment to the CUP a must.
Paying avrg. $1 per page with limited funds provided to interested artists for visual development; Production scripts based there-on valued at $150-$800.
Your choice of series or craft-your-own; plots your own or provided based on elements you favor, firm with a good deal of freedom.
Copyrights to your planets, races and characters remain yours based on entailment to the CUP.

Tales of terrorists, assassins, blademasters, fighter pilots, combat soldiers, royalty, military/security officers and intelligence, smugglers, god-beings and their agents, master craftsmen, inventors, innocent bystanders, scientists, majiikiins, doctor/surgeons, survivors, business tycoons, politicians, entertainers, ect.
War, revolution, insurrection, conspiracy, high crime, vengence, slavery, gladiation, racing, covert ops, industrial espionage, ect.
Horror, Action/Adventure, Romance, Drama/Space Opera, Suspense, Mystery, Epicity.
SEE THREAD [link provided in future]


----------

